# Thule Hullavator - owner comments, please



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

I recently purchased one myself due to back issues, and the problems I've had trying to get an Outback onto the roof of my Pajero.

I'm pretty happy with it, and it does make life much easier, although I would suggest that with the weight of an Outback or Revo it is close to the maximum for the gas struts. Once the kayak is loaded into the rack and tied into place with the supplied straps, it takes a bit of a push to get the thing started. I get under it and lift with my shoulders Charles Atlas style, but once it starts moving the gas struts take the weight, do their job and make the lift to the roof height quite light and easy.

It's lockable, but the locks are an accessory, not supplied standard.

It does show slight signs of surface rust, but nothing I'm at all concerned about.

I don't think there is such a thing as a perfect and problem free loading system, but for my money the Hullavator is about the best I've come across, and the hardest part for me with lower back problems is actually lifting the kayak to waist height getting it into the Hullavator cradle. From there on I have no problems.

One thing to beware of though is rain! For the unwary, that first step of tipping the kayak ready to unload can result in a refreshing early morning shower! :lol:


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Agree with everything Ranger said. However to add : if your car is a regular height not a tall one (mine is X5, I know that Buffs is also 4WD, think that Ranger's is too), the system is so low to the ground when loaded that getting under it - which is what you have to do with the weight of a Revo - that it is very difficult to get started. The gas struts only take over near the top. So the paradox is that the system is much harder to use if you dont have a 4WD / SUV type car.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This may be something I will nEed to consider one day also. When loading an outback are you loading it on upside down or right way up?


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Right side up. It would be hard to get into the cradles the other way. Given the interest in the topic I might make a video and post it. The main difference from the video demo by Thule is they use a very lightweight yak. With a 28 kg Outback the main problem is getting under it, resting the yak on your shoulders, squeezing both handles and getting the lift going. But you are lifting vertically from a squat so it does not put a strain on your back.

Getting it into the cradles is either lift with both hands onto both cradles at the same time or one end at a time. You have to be careful with set up to make sure that the device sits far enough out to stop the cradles scratching the car. I have no problem, but was careful to get the right length bars.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

A video would be great if you get around to it. I've seen the company's promotional one but naturally it's been practiced to death so everything happens in 10secs flat and without a hitch.....a real world one would be great.

From you've said, I imagine I would be able to grab my outback from the rigid handle only and lift it onto both cradles in one step. Would that be right?

At the moment I'm grabbing it from both and swinging it up over my head to lift it onto my roof racks....only a matter of time before something in my neck goes "click"...especially early in the mornings.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> A video would be great if you get around to it. I've seen the company's promotional one but naturally it's been practiced to death so everything happens in 10secs flat and without a hitch.....a real world one would be great.
> 
> From you've said, I imagine I would be able to grab my outback from the rigid handle only and lift it onto both cradles in one step. Would that be right?
> 
> At the moment I'm grabbing it from both and swinging it up over my head to lift it onto my roof racks....only a matter of time before something in my neck goes "click"...especially early in the mornings.


After a little practice with the Hullavator, things do actually happen in 10 seconds flat without a hitch.

The problem with lifting the Outback onto the cradles is that the kayak itself doesn't really balance well when lifted by that rigid handle. With mine which has a battery in the rear hatch, the rear end is slightly heavier than the front, which can make lifting to waist height slightly difficult, but I know of others who have also fitted a second soft handle to kayaks to assist with lifting and balancing the weight across both hands.

The way you are currently lifting the thing would kill me, and I'm certain my back would be out in no time.

Also, as mentioned by Skorgard, once in the cradle, getting the thing across your shoulders to begin the lift is really quite simple even with my crook back.


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

As Ranger has stated , just needs that first push to get the struts working & away you go.
I also have a 4x4 so I am able to get under it to start the push. have Thule kayak cradles for my sons Hobie mounted on the opposite side of the 4x4, but this takes both of us to load because of the height of the vehicle plus lifting over the sides of the cradles.
maybe "Santa" might buy me another Hullavator for Chrissy :lol: :lol:

Simon


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

How much are they, and where is the best place in Sydney to buy thyem.

Regards

Brian


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

simond said:


> maybe "Santa" might buy me another Hullavator for Chrissy :lol: :lol:
> 
> Simon


Check that your car and racks are rated for the weight. 2 Hullavators and Hobies makes about 100kg. Many 4 x 4 s will be OK but many passenger cars will not.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Can you fit twin on one pair of racks, one on each side of the vehicle?


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Can you fit twin on one pair of racks, one on each side of the vehicle?


Yes there is enough room as they are placed quite a bit to the side.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Quick demo


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Rose said:


> The one problem I have is that the paint began peeling after a few months, and the metal underneath rusts quite badly.


Yes big time



> I don't have any problems with either the weight or the dimensions of my skinny little kayak, but I would definitely check the limits of those against your kayak, I'm not sure that some of the wider yaks would fit in the cradle. Otherwise, it's a splendid piece of equipment.


It just fits the Outback but I dont think there are many wider yaks. I would not use this for a PA


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Gday.

Thanks for going to the trouble of posting that video up.

It gives a great demonstration of how it actually works and answered a lot of my questions.

Cheers and thanks.

(nice view from your front yard, Mitcham? Belair? Blackwood?


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

sandyfreckle said:


> (nice view from your front yard, Mitcham? Belair? Blackwood?


Close but more east than south


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

It is much easier to load the kayak upside down.
when I purchased mine I loosened the allen key which allows you to widen the cradle.I had to widen the cradle to just past what thule state is maximum,fortunatly you can do this, otherwise I wouldnt be able to fit the outback with the spacing on my corolla. The wider the spacing on your car the further foward and back the cradle will land. I tip the yak on its side and use the wheels of the outback to act as a handle to lift on. As for bending down to release the locks, I found I could lock the struts open prior to loading, however this is not recomended, as if they start to go they can snap back very quick and do you some damage.so now I use a chok tostop them springing up. they are worth every cent, as I can go fishing solo whenever without having to worry about doing my back of smashing up the car


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the video skorgard, I finally got around to watching it and it cleared a few things upmfir me. I didn't realize why you needed to get under it to lift it but it's to release the catches on the handles, first time I've understood that.

.....Now im wishing I'd made my garage a bit higher.


----------



## skunked (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks for the video skorgard. it's proof that the outback fits onto the hullavator. unfortunately, i cannot spread the cradles wide enough to accommodate the outback. i've spread out the crossbars to my car's maximum which is 40.5 inches and it still doesn't accommodate it.

phil79, i tried loosening the the bolt (m6x16) with the allen key to widen the cradle beyond the max but the bolt is too short. i think i may need a longer bolt to go beyond the max (m6x25). but even with the extra 1.5 - 2 inches it won't help my situation.

here are the pics showing where the top cradle bar is on the outback.
















what other options do i have to make this work?

by the way, the hullavator is an earlier model (non-xt).

thanks!


----------

